# My GSD seems small to me?



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

She weighs 32 pounds & from her shoulders to the floor is 19 inches! She is 18 weeks old. Her back is beggining to get wider so she is gaining weight like crazy. I go to the vet in 2 weeks, was suppose to go this week but I got the stomach virus. It's just beginning to aggervate me. Here is a few pictures from the time I got her until now......

justinsmitherman20's Library | Photobucket


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

32 pounds isn't all that small for 18 weeks. It just isn't all that big either.
She hasn't reached her growth spurt age yet.


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

everyone tells me that she is a good size female GSD, but I really cannot tell. Maybe it's where I see hwr everyday & really cant notice any change.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

my girl is 18 (almost 19) weeks old and she is roughly 33-35lbs and last time i checked her height (about a week ago) she was 19" as well... Your girl will grow dont worry lol and some never get that big, my last GSD (female) was only 45lbs full grown and roughly 23in at the shoulders, I personally like smaller females... How big were her parents, weight and height, thats normally an easy way to gage how large she will be, she should turn out to be closer to her mothers size... hope this helps


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

Her daddy was a good size GSD, & her mommy is average. Not sure exactly but I can get in touch with my breeder to know exactly.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stop worrying about her size! As long as she's growing and putting on weight, she will grow as her body tells her to! She may end up being on the smaller end of the scale or the larger end.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

My female gsd is 8.5 months and 42 pounds. Your pup is perfectly find. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Pretty girl!


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea, no worries there...

This is about a good average size....

*NO, CRUD, just looked at the photos... She is horrible, I will do you a favour and give the poor stunted thing a good home... *heh he

Good looking female, I would take her...


----------



## ingsd (Mar 21, 2013)

I just looked at the photos and she looks a lot like my girl, Drama. Drama is actually the same age and almost the same weight and the vet said that she's fine and is growing at a nice, steady, slow rate. We haven't had any issues with pano, either. I'm glad that she isn't growing fast. But, Drama's parents weren't large, oversized GSD's either. Her sire was right around 70 lbs and her dam was nice sized and well muscled 60 lbs so I know my girl won't get much over 70 lbs at her largest. You just have to look at the parents and get an idea of how big she might be. Another thing to factor in is her lines. Some bloodlines just grow slower and are slower to mature than others and my girl's family has all stopped growing completely by around 3, 3.5 or 4 years old so I know that she might not stop growing for a long time, too. Your girl has plenty of time to grow. Don't rush things away too fast


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Smitherman said:


> She weighs 32 pounds & from her shoulders to the floor is 19 inches! She is 18 weeks old. Her back is beggining to get wider so she is gaining weight like crazy. I go to the vet in 2 weeks, was suppose to go this week but I got the stomach virus. It's just beginning to aggervate me. Here is a few pictures from the time I got her until now......
> 
> justinsmitherman20's Library | Photobucket


Pup looks great b

Can't believe that's the same pup that had those little ears. 
Weight is fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

that was right around where Penny was at the same age. She will probably have a nice spurt later on but she sounds to be on track for the average female


----------



## Littlelady4 (Feb 7, 2013)

My girl is all black, and looks almost identical. I think she's perfect


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheralynsth1971 (Oct 12, 2013)

*My tiny gs puppy*

Hi I have 8 week old male German Shepherd who when I brought him home he literally weighed 3.2lbs, I have had him 2 weeks now and after one week he doubled in weight but he was very very tiny and malnourished. I know he may never reach his potential due to lack of care from his horrible breeder (who by the way bred purely for money) I am not worried about his health now has he has been vaccinated and wormed but I am worried about his growth rate


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't worry. Most likely, he was the last in the litter. The last ones are smaller when born, but they catch up later if properly fed on raw, given ground bone and cod liver oil ( important for dystrophy ) .


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

She looks like gonna be good size if 19 inches now and dont syop growing till around 18 month then she hopefully if your lucky get to good height they tend to make most there height growth in first year them broaden in second yeary gypsy was that height that age she ended up 28 inches at shoulder by time was 2 anf my youngest she was smaller but again by time she just reached 2 in october she stands 28 inches at shoulder so goes show can make up growth as romany was runt litter wouldnt think so now and was smaller than my cat 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbyun (Nov 9, 2012)

They grow very quickly. I can remember when my gsd came home at about 9 weeks and he used to jump into my lap and fit. This lasted for a very short time as he quickly outgrew the size my lap can hold. Now he can just fit his head in my lap. I think the size of the parents is a good indication of how big they will be. 

Cute black girl. How's she now? The original post was back in March.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sarah said "gypsy was that height that age she ended up 28 inches at shoulder by time was 2 anf my youngest she was smaller but again by time she just reached 2 in october she stands 28 inches at shoulder "
Taggart said "Don't worry. Most likely, he was the last in the litter. The last ones are smaller when born, but they catch up later if properly fed on raw, given ground bone and cod liver oil ( important for dystrophy "
The only thing I agree with is the don't worry part. Birth order has nothing to do with size . Sometimes the smaller pups end up being the larger adults.
Raw feeding with raw meaty bones is good when done properly. Cod liver oil -- be careful . You can create a toxicity because animal sourced fat soluble Vitamin A accumulates in the liver . Dystrophy???

- just relax and enjoy the dog who is normal and actually looking to be in good shape , weight and size .
To keep it real a female GSD should not measure 28 inches at the shoulder ! A male GSD should not measure 28 inches either . A standard size for females is any where from 22 to 24 inches at wither, a male 24 to 26 inches .


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Smitherman just curious, where did you get her from? I think she is absolutely beautiful!


----------

